# Suche Icon/Logo für Internet Explorer und Safari



## Prophet05 (8. September 2006)

Moin,

ich suche verzweifelt ein Internet Explorer und Safari Icon im Format 256x256. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich suche nun schon seid einer Stunde und finde einfach nichts was über 128x128 hinausgeht.

Der hintergrund sollte weiß oder transparent sein und die qualität sollte gut sein.

Wisst ihr wo ich die herbekomme?

Gruß, Prophet05


----------



## oscarr (11. September 2006)

http://wiki.pomona.edu/pub/FAQ/SafariBrowser/iconsafari.png

http://img.clubic.com/photo/0096000000138665.jpg

Ok, sind beide nicht 256x256. Aber eigentlich sollte das ohne grössere Probleme zu vergrössern sein. Wofür brauchst denn die Icons?


----------



## Prophet05 (12. September 2006)

> ...und die qualität sollte gut sein.



Und genau da liegt mein Problem. Eigentlich brauche ich sie nicht so wirklich aber es wundert mich das man keine Icons in diesen Formaten bekommt.


----------



## Mamphil (12. September 2006)

Hast du mal bei Microsoft / Apple angefragt, ob sie dir das Logo als EPS- / Freehand- / Illustrator-Datei zur Verfügung stellen können? Dann hast du mit der Skalierung überhaupt keine Probleme mehr.
Als Begründung könntest du z. B. angeben, dass du das Logo für den Druck in der hohen Qualität benötigst.

Mamphil


----------



## Prophet05 (12. September 2006)

Ok eigentlich wundert es mich nicht das man die icons nicht großformatig bekommt  

Ich dachte nur das hier vll jemand diese logo in großen format hat...


----------

